# Wössner Vietnam Love



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 10, 2021)

Finally!! 
After three years of nursing a small seedling, it is blooming for the first time. I was hoping for a larger flower but it is tad bit smaller than my Magic Lantern flowers. 
cute enough, though 
The cross is micranthum x vietnamense.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 10, 2021)

I love it! The colors are amazing!!


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 10, 2021)

Nothing wrong with this one. Is the foliage similar to Magic Lantern?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 10, 2021)

The color blending is like art... wondrous!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2021)

that's really nice


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 10, 2021)

Nice looking but I wonder how long that flower will last. A little off subject, but it seems like there is not many magic lanterns for sale these days.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2021)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Nice looking but I wonder how long that flower will last. A little off subject, but it seems like there is not many magic lanterns for sale these days.


Is vietnamense known for short-lived flowers? I know Ho Chi Minh is known for that and delenatii last for good one month.
This particular flower has been open for three weeks now and there is no sign of wilting yet. 
I also have a vietnamense x leucochilum in bloom for over 6 weeks now. 

Magic Lantern was around on eBay as well as off-line market in 2019. I saw a couple for sale in the last few months. 
I'm sure they will be around again.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> Nothing wrong with this one. Is the foliage similar to Magic Lantern?



Basically, yes. I have three seedlings of this cross and they all look more like micranthum with long narrow leaves compared to my Magic Lantern plants which have significantly wider (One Magic Lantern in particular is both wide and long like a giant delenatii but with micranthum patterns) leaves.
One other seedling has slightly undulating leaf edge with gloss on the surface like vietnamense.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2021)

NIce, from in-Charm? The vietnamense we have here come from shitty, short-bloom life, breeding stock.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2021)

NYEric said:


> NIce, from in-Charm? The vietnamense we have here come from shitty, short-bloom life, breeding stock.


Hung Sheng as the parental names carry Bear blah blah blah 
This flower has been open for three weeks + now.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2021)

Eric or anyone else, how long then do some other vietnamense last in bloom??


----------



## GuRu (Mar 16, 2021)

It has a nice and strong colouration and also the shape is good.



Happypaphy7 said:


> Eric or anyone else, how long then do some other vietnamense last in bloom??



As far as I know the flower lasts ca. 3 weeks, longer should be the exception.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 16, 2021)

GuRu said:


> It has a nice and strong colouration and also the shape is good.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know the flower lasts ca. 3 weeks, longer should be the exception.


Thanks. 
So, vietnamense can last quite long in bloom, then. 
I have a couple of other vietnamense primary hybrids that have been in bloom for well over one month now.
Always stayed away from the species as I thought they were all short-lived in bloom.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 16, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Eric or anyone else, how long then do some other vietnamense last in bloom??


Mine lasted 3-4 weeks
But HCM less than 2 weeks (boo)


----------



## RandyT (Mar 16, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Mine lasted 3-4 weeks
> But HCM less than 2 weeks (boo)



Good to know! 
I have bloomed a few HCM and they barely last 3 days once fully open before tiny brown spots start to appear. 
The one I've kept lasted about ten days on its first bloom and I'm curious to find out how long it will last on its second bloom.
I have a first bloom seedling of HCM in bud at the moment. will be interesting to see how long this one will last in bloom but I'm not that hopeful.
It seems then mixing of vietnamense and delenatii somehow causes the genetic issues that lead to the progenies having much shorter flower life span.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 17, 2021)

This flower is still looking fresh on its fourth week now.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 17, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Good to know!
> I have bloomed a few HCM and they barely last 3 days once fully open before tiny brown spots start to appear.
> The one I've kept lasted about ten days on its first bloom and I'm curious to find out how long it will last on its second bloom.
> I have a first bloom seedling of HCM in bud at the moment. will be interesting to see how long this one will last in bloom but I'm not that hopeful.
> It seems then mixing of vietnamense and delenatii somehow causes the genetic issues that lead to the progenies having much shorter flower life span.


I wonder why HCMs suffer such short flower lifespan. I have one in spike with 2 buds. Perhaps I am going to try to keep it in cooler nights after opening to see what will happen.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2021)

LeslieeEe- Yeah, that is truly a mystery. Genetic crash of some sort, perhaps? Who knows?! 
10days for HCM is about the most I've heard, but that includes the entire duration from flower opening and dropping. 
I only count the duration where the flower fully opened which takes about two three days from the point it starts to open up, and the before the brown spots begin to appear. I bet one week might be a record. 
Let's see how yours fare this time around.
I also have one in bud and another one just coming into spike.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sorry that I forgot about the leaf photo. Here it is. 
The flower last a little over one month which was surprising. 
The new growth has been developing well since.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2021)

nice.


----------



## Hien (Jul 15, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Is vietnamense known for short-lived flowers? I know Ho Chi Minh is known for that and delenatii last for good one month.
> This particular flower has been open for three weeks now and there is no sign of wilting yet.
> I also have a vietnamense x leucochilum in bloom for over 6 weeks now.
> 
> ...


what does the vietnamense x leucochilum look like? I am curious of that combination


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hien said:


> what does the vietnamense x leucochilum look like? I am curious of that combination


I think posted mine some time in the winter. I have two. One looks typical of such pairing. The other one that bloomed this year had surprisingly good shape favoring vietnamense although it had its common problems of malformed parts & color break. But still, this is fairly good compared to some uglies I’ve seen of such hybrids.


----------



## Hien (Jul 16, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I think posted mine some time in the winter. I have two. One looks typical of such pairing. The other one that bloomed this year had surprisingly good shape favoring vietnamense although it had its common problems of malformed parts & color break. But still, this is fairly good compared to some uglies I’ve seen of such hybrids.
> View attachment 28881


Your observation is interesting , children from good looking parents may not be attractive if they get the wrong combinations


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hien said:


> Your observation is interesting , children from good looking parents may not be attractive if they get the wrong combinations


Haha true!
It’s always hit or miss. Then, lots of various combinations & possibilities in between!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 22, 2021)

Really cheerful colored flower. Love it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 22, 2021)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Really cheerful colored flower. Love it.


I love anything with micranthum in it.


----------

